# Fallen Angels loyalty is to which Chaos god?



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone here knew who the Chaos god was who had infected Caliban, corrupting Luther and co. and who the Fallen loyal to Chaos would likely worship/follow as a result. Such as Emporer's Children - Slaanesh, Thousand Son's - Tzeentch, etc...

Warhammer 40K Wiki states that Caliban became infected by the touch of Chaos in the centuries following the birth of Slaanesh due to it's proximity to the Eye of Terror, however I have read Malal and Tzeentch are more likely canidates due to the charachter of the latter two. Tzeentch - deception, desire for change, etc.. seems to fit the Dark Angels image more than Slaanesh, or Khorne for example.

I'm thinking of doing a Fallen Angels army based around those who would have embraced Chaos completely and want an idea of their Chaos charachter for the sake of painting, modelling, etc..

Thanks, and sorry if this has been asked before but google had little relevant information and what there was was conflicting.


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

I think they are more like alpha legion or night lords. They do not worship one god but follow chaos as whole entity.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Supposedly a greater daemon was trapped inside the core of Caliban, its tainted dreams giving rise to the infamous beasts plaguing the world. Ourobouros, the snake that consumes itself.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

There was a fallen angel that made a deal with a Tzeentchian daemon prince in Blood quest. Another worshiped Khorne in some story. More about such fallen can be found on Lexicanum.

These and others were presumably post Caliban developments though, so not really on topic.


I think the dark angels that fell didn't really worship any particular god, though I could imagine Tzeentch having a hand in the fall. Some have later picked a deity to worship, as my examples show.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've always just gone with Chaos undivided, none in particular. If it was any of the gods though, Tzeentch would be the most likely.


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Even if it is unspoken in the fluff, Tzeentch probably had -something- to do with it like the others said. It's just what he does.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Thantis said:


> I think they are more like alpha legion or night lords. They do not worship one god but follow chaos as whole entity.


I don't think you mean these two. At least with the majority of night lords I would say they absolutely try to not use chaos worshipping. No one knows about the alpha legion, though I'm sure they are very limited to what they could use chaos for due to their distance away from the Eye of Terror.

The fallen most definitely use chaos for the most part. I'm sure there will always be exceptions for both sides of the spectrum. At least Luther seems to want to use the benefits of chaos for his means. We would have to see how extreme his corruption takes him. But, I don't think he worships chaos. You could call it worship of chaos undivided but I'm not sure he is on par with Lorgar or other war bands when you compare what they actually believe about being "undivided."


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

Well thanks guys, I was kind of hoping that they follwed a specific god. On the plus side I guess my imagination is the limit here... or I might just do a Tzeentch theme Fallen Angels army.

Thanks again.


----------



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

Leonardo said:


> Well thanks guys, I was kind of hoping that they follwed a specific god. On the plus side I guess my imagination is the limit here... or I might just do a Tzeentch theme Fallen Angels army.
> 
> Thanks again.


The thing is that the fallen are a very scattered group. There usually aren't many in one place 
(scattered by chaos) and their beliefs vary from regretful to full out chaos worshiper. Some believe 
they were right and still are. Quite a few are loners or drift from place to place and warband to 
warband (the ones in the stories are of these types). Some have repainted their armour while some 
keep it as it is out of some principle or another.

By all means some may have managed to stay/band together somehow and even make some sort of 
order or brotherhood of their own. I wouldn't imagine it to be too big, but an average tabletop sized 
army...just maybe. Why not? I think you have quite free hands here, even from a strictly fluffy point 
of view.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

"Chaos" is an umbrella term. Caliban was corrupted no doubt, but not specifically by a single deity - there is much more to Chaos than that.


----------



## Leonardo (Apr 7, 2010)

vipertaja said:


> The thing is that the fallen are a very scattered group. There usually aren't many in one place
> (scattered by chaos) and their beliefs vary from regretful to full out chaos worshiper. Some believe
> they were right and still are. Quite a few are loners or drift from place to place and warband to
> warband (the ones in the stories are of these types). Some have repainted their armour while some
> ...



This is basically on the money in terms of my inspiration going forward. I have always been a big fan of Dark Angels and Eldar since 2nd ed. I have recently moved countries and am therefore starting from scratch. I decided to do a trio of new armies over the next (probably several) years all based around the Dark Angels, but also combining my love for fluff inspired armies.

First; A traditional DA army (5th Company, Deathwing, Ravenwing), the usual.

Second; Chaos, Fallen Angels who have completely embraced Chaos and unafraid to show it, I figure this could be of a reasonable size due to them having no fear/shame in their heretical ways and therefore much more likely to be together at once.

Third; A group of maybe 2 tactical squads and a Captain of Fallen who are still loyal to the Emporer's ideals (I think these Fallen would be much less likely to be in groups at all and therefore a couple of squads at most will be ample), who are out to redeem themselves, or help the cause from the shadows knowing that the imperium/DA would execute them if they had the chance. These would be allies for my Eldar force who I feel would have use for such blunt instruments in order to spring traps, decieve and munipulate, etc.. In return of course the Eldar would seemingly be helping the Fallen Angels towards thier goals.

I don't intend to write a story around this or anything I just like to have some logic in my head as to why this could possibly occur and I think it seems to fit quite snuggly.

Thanks for your response.


----------

